# schg's 30c; first planted tank.



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Equipment
*Tank:* ADA 30c
*Filtration:* Eheim Classic 2211
*Lighting:* BoostLED Par30 7,000K
*Heater:* ?
*CO2:* 2.5lb tank, Milwaukee regulator, GLA Inline 8/12mm Atomic diffuser, brass check valve 
*Extras:* ADA drop checker; ADA thermometer

Flora
-Utricularia graminifolia
-Elocharis acicularis

Fauna
-Otocinclus sp x2
-Neocaridina denticulata sinensis x3

Dosing
1 pump of each Pfertz bottle every 2 days


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Backstory
After going from reef tank to reef tank, without the financial stability we desperately needed in order to successfully operate one, we decided it was best to take a hiatus from the hobby. The decision was made to break down our 33 long, which was the aftermath of our original failure with this ADA 30c as a reef. I never actually got a chance to sell the 30c, so we brought it out of the closet and decided to try our hand at a freshwater planted aquarium, which is also new to us. We are going to learn how to do all of this FW planted business, but our goal is to maintain an attractive and CLEAN looking setup without breaking the bank.

Index
*01/05/2011:* Intro to thread, explanation of plans, first hardscape.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to my thread on my first planted tank, hopefully this venture will work out well!

At this point in time, I have the majority of my equipment already in hand (although some are just temporary until a better option is within my budget), but I have yet to actually start the tank. My wife and I made a deal where I could only actually FILL the tank once I sell the rest of my reef stuff, and I still have a 4ft 4 bulb TEK light left to sell. So for now, all I have is the hardscape done, which I'm actually quite pleased with. I know the substrate is a little high, so I might take everything down an inch or so, but other than that I think I did well.








The plans for now are a carpet of UG toward the front, some micro mini sword toward the back, christmas moss on the driftwood as well as some mini pellia, and perhaps some anubias nana petite.

Thanks for checking so far!


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks really nice! The points and the curves together look great!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I love that hardscape. Became a huge fan of the 30c size recently. Very interested to see this one planted....


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Edited the pictures because I adjusted the slope, so of course I had to take a new picture. To make it up to you, I'll add an angled shot..


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

looks kinda like a driftwood iwagumi


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

!shadow! said:


> looks kinda like a driftwood iwagumi


lol I guess I can see that, maybe a new trend...:hihi:


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Got my eBay special diffuser in the mail...










Will be eventually going with an inline atomizer, but that will wait until I have a real pressurized setup.


----------



## DMRaver (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh nice, this is exactly the size tank and setup that I'm about to strart. The hardscape looks great! Nice job. That seems like a lot of filter for only being a 7.5g tank though. Are you for sure going to go with the PAR30 LED? I haven't seen a light like that used on a planted tank yet, looks very cool for a reef. Any pictures of the light and tank together? I'm curious. Lets hurry up and get some plants in there 


SUBSCRIBED...


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

DMRaver said:


> Oh nice, this is exactly the size tank and setup that I'm about to strart. The hardscape looks great! Nice job. That seems like a lot of filter for only being a 7.5g tank though. Are you for sure going to go with the PAR30 LED? I haven't seen a light like that used on a planted tank yet, looks very cool for a reef. Any pictures of the light and tank together? I'm curious. Lets hurry up and get some plants in there
> 
> 
> SUBSCRIBED...


Lol yeah, it might be too much, but I was hoping to keep it for when we move and upgrade to the 60p. We'll see... And hopefully ill have good results with the par. 











Aesthetically, im very pleased with it, lets just hope the growth is good. Thanks for the kind words, I have someone who might buy my light soon so ill be able to start my ug then!


----------



## DMRaver (Dec 30, 2010)

schg said:


> And hopefully ill have good results with the par.



Do you have a meter to take PAR readings with the light at that level? The more I look into that bulb the more I'm starting to like it. I'll be very interested to see how it works for you. The PAR graphs that BoostLED has on their site are for the 40 degree optics, but the all white LEDs come with 90 degree optics which would reduce the intensity right? But if the levels are in the 80 - 120 range that should be very good lighting.

P.s. the exposed conduit and rough electrical looks kinda industrial. very cool, haha, I dunno if that's what your were going for, but it works.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

The driftwood and tank are a perfect combination. UG would be a perfect carpet for this. I can picture a massive school of microrasboras and shrimps too. 

Also, the green Eheim pipes are a definite no. Make sure you get some lily pipes (like the ones from Aquatic Magic).


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Everything is looking sharp. I want to see what the PAR LED can grow. How many watts is it? Because there are many household PAR 38 LED bulbs that have daylight 65K LED's on them. Some up tp 21 watts. Oh and where is the ADA logo on your tank?


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

DMRaver said:


> Do you have a meter to take PAR readings with the light at that level? The more I look into that bulb the more I'm starting to like it. I'll be very interested to see how it works for you. The PAR graphs that BoostLED has on their site are for the 40 degree optics, but the all white LEDs come with 90 degree optics which would reduce the intensity right? But if the levels are in the 80 - 120 range that should be very good lighting.
> 
> P.s. the exposed conduit and rough electrical looks kinda industrial. very cool, haha, I dunno if that's what your were going for, but it works.


I don't have a par meter, but LEDs are getting such good par now that im not super concerned. Ive used them on reefs before, and have had great success. If youre interested in the boostled lamp, shoot me a pm because I know a $10 off code.

And yeah the exposed conduit was on purpose, we live in an urban style loft where everything is exposed like that.



TLE041 said:


> The driftwood and tank are a perfect combination. UG would be a perfect carpet for this. I can picture a massive school of microrasboras and shrimps too.
> 
> Also, the green Eheim pipes are a definite no. Make sure you get some lily pipes (like the ones from Aquatic Magic).


Thanks lol, I am still unsure of whether or not i am going to add fish, but shrimp are a definite yes. I am planning on buying glass pipes, but for now I have a friend making me some acrylic ones. Trust me, im a stickler for clean setups, this was the 30c before I broke it down.










I don't like visible equipment.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Everything is looking sharp. I want to see what the PAR LED can grow. How many watts is it? Because there are many household PAR 38 LED bulbs that have daylight 65K LED's on them. Some up tp 21 watts. Oh and where is the ADA logo on your tank?


I believe it is 10, and I was originally going to go with one of the 6500k ones, but I couldn't find any that wouldn't have to be shipped from hong kong . And my sticker came off two years ago when it wad a reef =[


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Dry start:








DHG in the bowl.


----------



## DMRaver (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweet! Can't wait to see the progression of this tank. Mine will be coming soon!  When will you be planting the DHG in the back? Any other plants in the works?


----------



## DMRaver (Dec 30, 2010)

schg said:


> I don't like visible equipment.


This is a great looking tank! I can't see any filter pipes though... only the corner of the powerhead. Are those mangroves growing on the top of the stack? I seriously considered doing a brackish mangrove setup instead of a full planted tank... That will probably be my next project


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

DMRaver said:


> Sweet! Can't wait to see the progression of this tank. Mine will be coming soon!  When will you be planting the DHG in the back? Any other plants in the works?


Thanks! DHG will be once I flood the tank, which will most likely be in a month when the UG is ready and the aquasoil is cycled. I know I like mini pellia, and christmas moss, possibly anubias petite as well.



DMRaver said:


> This is a great looking tank! I can't see any filter pipes though... only the corner of the powerhead. Are those mangroves growing on the top of the stack? I seriously considered doing a brackish mangrove setup instead of a full planted tank... That will probably be my next project


LOL thanks, I worked hard on it. The filter pipes are actually IN the rock, and the plan was to have the powerhead completely hidden as well. That didn't work out as planned though, so I stuck it behind the rocks. It was a combination of mangroves and a salt marsh vine, both of which actually did very well in that tank!

I had a couple people interested in my light fixture, so I thought I would share more. The lamp is the boostled par30 all white bulb, and the fixture is an outdoor bulb socket screwed into conduit fittings, and wired to a powertool replacement cord. All materials for the conduit fixture were found at Home Depot for under $25 I believe. 

















It is really a nice crisp white, and has a good amount of light to it. For the 30c, it has a solid spread of the whole tank, but when I get the 60p I will probably get another for better coverage.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Sold the 2236 for a 2211, it will be here on the 25th. :biggrin:


----------



## DMRaver (Dec 30, 2010)

1 week update time! How's things coming along with your dry start and BoostLED?


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

DMRaver said:


> 1 week update time! How's things coming along with your dry start and BoostLED?


Everything still looks great! The UG is definitely responding, it is starting to perk up. I don't see any root growth on the ones near the glass, or any noticeable growth yet, but I wasn't really expecting that yet anyway. 

I'm hoping to see some results by next week. My filter also comes in tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautiful. Can't wait to see where this goes . . .


----------



## Whimsical (Jan 23, 2011)

That looks great. It's amazing what people can do with small tanks.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! Found a killer deal on a 5lb CO2 setup with aquatic life regulator ($90, sound good?) so hopefully I'll be picking that up soon. I have a brand new 24" coralife 2 bulb T5 that I'm trying to sell to be able to afford it, so wish me luck on that. 

Also ordered my Aquatic Magic lily pipes, they should be here in 6-15 business days. 

The half of my UG that wasn't really submersed melted away completely, but the part that was actually covered in water is showing amazing growth. If I can keep the half that survived going well, then I should be able to flood in about 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## DMRaver (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice work. That is a great deal for a co2 setup! i bet the UG that melted will poke some new leaves out soon...

PICS!!


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

DMRaver said:


> Nice work. That is a great deal for a co2 setup! i bet the UG that melted will poke some new leaves out soon...
> 
> PICS!!


I missed the boat on that CO2 setup, I didn't have the cash in hand soon enough for the guy apparently. The UG pretty much just completely melted, but I had a few survivors left so I decided just to fill the tank and hope for the best (I mean either way, I was going to lose the stuff right? Might as well chance that it would do better filled than dry).

I decided to post a picture of the tank filled, even though I have the green Eheim pipes on and the water is still kind of brown from the tannins (apparently I didn't boil it all out lol).








I figured this would give me a nice comparison opportunity down the line.

I also ended up ordering a Milwaukee regulator online, it should be here tomorrow. I still need to source a CO2 tank, check valve and a seal to get things running, but it is a good start. Maybe I can find a place locally to rent one.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Got this today:








Now I need a tank....check valve....perma seal....anyone feeling generous? lol


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Terrible picture, need a better one but I'm lazy....


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, this is one of the best 30c scapes I've ever seen, hands down. I actually just helped my friend scape their 30c yesterday, and we ended up with a similar driftwood scape. I even gave them some UG to start their foreground. 

I hope you get the pressurized set up soon, UG enjoys very high CO2 levels during any sort of transition. Good luck


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Dollface said:


> Wow, this is one of the best 30c scapes I've ever seen, hands down. I actually just helped my friend scape their 30c yesterday, and we ended up with a similar driftwood scape. I even gave them some UG to start their foreground.
> 
> I hope you get the pressurized set up soon, UG enjoys very high CO2 levels during any sort of transition. Good luck


Wow, I wish I was your friend! I was going to buy one of your UG portions, but unfortunately I spent too much on the batch that melted and still have to buy my CO2 tank and new diffuser.

Thank you for the kind words, I really appreciate it. Being new to the planted hobby I feel like such a noob again lol.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Ordered an inline atomizer from green leaf, as well as a brass check valve. I'm going to get my CO2 tank tested and (hopefully) filled tomorrow, and should have CO2 up and running early next week.

dollface should be sending the UG next monday as well, so next week should turn out pretty darn well.

My cherry shrimp in the other tank are breeding fairly well now, I think I will move them into the ADA once I get the CO2 situation figured out!


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## sidefunk (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice looking tank. I'm not sure if you can use a perma seal with the Milwaukee regulator. I have not tried myself but I remeber having read that somewhere. The white seals that come with the regulator work fine however.

Looking forward to updates.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmm I hadn't heard anything about that, but I will look into it when I get a perma. But that will be waiting until I have a tank I actually will be okay with keeping lol. 

I got my atomizer in today, although the CO2 tank won't be ready until Wednesday.

Also moved my cherry shrimp over from my other tank.







​


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

That really sucks all your UG melted. I just planted a lot of it in a tank I started. Hoping it holds on. I cranked my Co2 to around 40ppm... (nothing in the tank yet)


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

GitMoe said:


> That really sucks all your UG melted. I just planted a lot of it in a tank I started. Hoping it holds on. I cranked my Co2 to around 40ppm... (nothing in the tank yet)


Well hopefully this helps out...lol

Got my new patch of UG today, Dollface literally sent me a 2"x3" patch, and I damn near filled the tank. I didn't have the patience to plant this amount individually, so I just clumped them and planted that way. Hopefully it grows out nice and quick. A BIG BIG thank you to Dollface for sending me such a large amount for such a generous price. I highly recommend dealing with her, if you have the opportunity! 








I also got my CO2 running today, wish I could afford a better regulator though. This Milwaukee one is a POS. But any port in a storm, I suppose.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Going to post a picture tomorrow, still unhappy with the state of the tank. The UG is growing UP, not OUT. I had recently swapped out the par 30 bulb for a compact fluorescent, and it has helped a bit with some new sprouts, but overall I'm still not happy. I am going to have boost send me some more narrow optics and raise the par bulb up to attempt to get better coverage with more intensity, but I may have to think of another lighting option. I would love to throw a 70w halide above this, but I don't really want to deal with the energy costs for that right now.

My stems are growing pretty well though, they will need to be trimmed again soon. My DHG hasn't really done much either....oh well, you guys will get a picture soon.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

My new job has been keeping me busy, but today I had time to clean the tank.




























UG is still looking pretty yellow, but has started to green up a bit. I need to trim it again soon, and maybe once I get the light intensity up a bit it will actually spread out. New optics are coming for the Par30, but if they don't help I may just end up going with a 70w DIY halide for this tank.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dont worry. It looks great! It will color up before you know it.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

update?


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

A preview of whats coming, I need to tie up a few loose ends but it works great.


ADA051611-001 by schg, on Flickr

Also, tanks grown in a LOT more since my last photos. I just don't have a great carpeting plant yet.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry, these pictures kind of suck, but you can see the new light:


Untitled by schg, on Flickr


Untitled by schg, on Flickr


Untitled by schg, on Flickr


Untitled by schg, on Flickr


Untitled by schg, on Flickr

Once I get my new carpeting plant I'll post better pictures.


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

Do you have any info on the new light?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Update? 

I love you style of using wood in a way usually seen only with rocks. Why did you get rid of the Par 38 light, too much?


----------



## tankies (Jan 18, 2012)

beautiful tank


----------

